
The Top Programming Languages - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-programming-languages
======
valarauca1
This is a pretty horrible article. I don't mean to attack any language in
particular, but ladder logic is _very_ low on this list, when its easily one
of the most widely deployed languages in programming due to its use on
industrial PLC's (which run, no joke everything).

When you look into their sources. It basically boils down to, "How much are
people talking about the language".

>The IEEE Spectrum Top Programming Languages app synthesizes 12 metrics from
10 sources to arrive at an overall ranking of language popularity. The sources
cover contexts that include social chatter, open-source code production, and
job postings [1]

Which only measure how much people talk about a language, not how much they
use it.

[1]
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/ns/IEEE_TPL/methods.html](http://spectrum.ieee.org/ns/IEEE_TPL/methods.html)

------
gus_massa
It’s very strange that in the category “Trending: Languages that are growing
rapidly” the first one, with 100%, is Java. I understand that Java may win the
“Jobs” category, but I’m sure that Java is not the most growing language.

(For comparison, in the TIOBE index, Java is decreasing ~1% yearly during the
last 10 years.
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)
. I don’t like with the TIOBE, but at least it looks more sensible.)

